# one cell frozen embryo



## rubyang (Sep 30, 2003)

Hello
I ]'ve just have my FET last Saturday, I have 3 embryo frozen 4 years ago, 2 -2 cells grade 1 and 1 -4 cell grade 1 (range of 1-4, 1 is the best ). When my embryologist thawed my embryo last Saturday, I was told that it thawed successfully and they are still healthy. My 4 cell remains 4 cell, one 2 cell becomes 3 cell but my other 2 cell become 1 cell. When I ask my embryologist why my 2 cell become 1 cell, I was told sometimes it happens. Could that be possible? 
Ruby


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

rubyang said:


> Hello
> I ]'ve just have my FET last Saturday, I have 3 embryo frozen 4 years ago, 2 -2 cells grade 1 and 1 -4 cell grade 1 (range of 1-4, 1 is the best ). When my embryologist thawed my embryo last Saturday, I was told that it thawed successfully and they are still healthy. My 4 cell remains 4 cell, one 2 cell becomes 3 cell but my other 2 cell become 1 cell. When I ask my embryologist why my 2 cell become 1 cell, I was told sometimes it happens. Could that be possible?
> Ruby


Yes, sometimes cells are damaged during the thawing process resulting in a loss of cells. It should not happen very often but it does happen occasionally.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------



## rubyang (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Peter,
If I loss one of the cells on my 2 cell, would it still grows or can it still be considered healthy, because my embryologist did not wait for my frozen embryos to divide and grow to more cells, they perform my FET immediately.

Ruby


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

rubyang said:


> Hi Peter,
> If I loss one of the cells on my 2 cell, would it still grows or can it still be considered healthy, because my embryologist did not wait for my frozen embryos to divide and grow to more cells, they perform my FET immediately.
> 
> Ruby


Yes, it will still grow on perfectly normally.

Good luck!!

Peter


----------

